# Someone trying to kill the casino HERF!!!



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, I watch and listen and see new smoking bans being implemented across the country on a weekly basis but this is just going too far now. Legislatures in CT are trying to get smoking banned in the casino's here in CT. These are one of the last places that you can still go and smoke in CT. The goverment shouldn't have any leverage on this at all because the casinos ae part of the tribal nation and are not subject to U.S. laws; however, it looks like the state my try and use the casino liquor licenses as leverage. This is just wrong.

*"(WTNH) _ "Clearing the air" at Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun is a goal some lawmakers are considering. But, is the idea of snuffing out smoking -- a high stakes roll of the dice?

Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun casinos have voluntary banned smoking in all of their restaurants. Lawmakers say that is a good start, but they want it all to go.

The lawmakers are taking aim at the night clubs and bars. Right now, you are still able to smoke in the entertainment lounges at the casinos, something law makers want to talk to the tribes about while they are figuring out their legal footing.

"Certainly I think we can see what we can get done on a good will basis, it makes absolute sense," Senator Donald Williams, President of Pro Tempore, said. "In the meantime, we need to know our legal parameters to know if we can legislate in this area as to the sovereignty of the Mohegan Nation."

Both Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun have released statements saying that the proposal brings up serious jurisdictional concerns. Right now, the casinos fall under the states liquor laws and the state might be able to use that as leverage. Meanwhile, people are mixed in their reaction.

"I think they will loose money," Kim Pixley, of Colchester, said. "I don't think it's a good idea because smoking goes along with casino -- smoking, drinking, gambling -- you know."

Bill Allen, of Colchester, feels otherwise. "Absolutely they should ban it in the casinos -- they banned it for the other bars and restaurants in the state. They want to follow our liquor laws, they should play by the rules all the way around -- not pick and choose what they want, and since I own a bar that's how I feel."

"How about for the employees that work there?" Brian Mitchell, of Colchester, asked. "Now, see, I wouldn't like that if I was an employee and people were smoking. I wouldn't like that at all. But if I'm just in there and drinking and people are smoking -- I could care less."

Lawmakers want to talk to the Attorney General to see if they can make laws they will apply to the reservations. "*


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Bastards! :c :ss


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Seriously, how many other 'pressing' issues are there in any government body that are more important than this? You'd think with as much revenue as the casino's bring to the state, they'd be a little more lenient.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The casinos would have to do it voluntarily because U.S. lawmakers and authorities supposedly have no power there because they are a soverign nation. However; the state did tell them that they needed to let their employees unionize if they chose. So not only is the governemt looking to take away this freedom in places it does have authority, it is now trying to muscle it's way into places that it doesn't have any authority. Where does it end?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

stig said:


> The casinos would have to do it voluntarily because U.S. lawmakers and authorities supposedly have no power there because they are a soverign nation. However; the state did tell them that they needed to let their employees unionize if they chose. So not only is the governemt looking to take away this freedom in places it does have authority, it is now trying to muscle it's way into places that it doesn't have any authority. Where does it end?


This is not good.

I hope things do not change.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I am getting very tired of the anti-smoking Fools trying to regulate peoples lives...:sb:c:cI thought this was a free country:u:u:u:u:u


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

rottenzombie said:


> I am getting very tired of the anti-smoking Fools trying to regulate peoples lives...


fools is a perfect word for these momy nazis.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

rottenzombie said:


> I am getting very tired of the anti-smoking Fools trying to regulate peoples lives...:sb:c:cI thought this was a free country:u:u:u:u:u


This country on only free to them. Who would have thought they would be able to put a ban in Las Vegas the way they did. The city El Cajon in San Diego passed a law stating one cannot smoke in public, even on their own porch, if the smoke is smelled by anyone who doesn't want to smell it. So if are herfin' on your porch and someone is walking by your home on the sidewalk and does not want to smell your smoke, you can be cited for it.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> Who would have thought they would be able to put a ban in Las Vegas the way they did. The city El Cajon in San Diego passed a law stating one cannot smoke in public, even on their own porch, if the smoke is smelled by anyone who doesn't want to smell it. So if are herfin' on your porch and someone is walking by your home on the sidewalk and does not want to smell your smoke, you can be cited for it.


well i heard you can't smoke in your car. whats in the water in california? if someone complained about me smoking a cigar on my pourch i would put it out in their eye.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

smokering10 said:


> well i heard you can't smoke in your car. whats in the water in california? if someone complained about me smoking a cigar on my pourch i would put it out in their eye.


I believe a lot of the water being consumed is coming from Tijuana.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

If someone complained about me smoking a cigar on my porch I would put it out in their eye.[/QUOTE]

I'm with ya on this! Damn I hate the smoking Nazis! God forbid they take away our tobacoo, whats next, our booze?


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Without trying to start a Pro Choice / Pro Life fight... it is interesting that the government finds people enlightened enough to make that choice at 18... but we suddenly have no rights when it comes to smoke. A little consistency would be nice.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Seems to me the govt is cutting off one of their largest sources of income, from tobacco tax. If we're not allowed to smoke anywhere, who's gonna buy them?


----------



## warden291 (May 16, 2006)

smokering10 said:


> well i heard you can't smoke in your car. whats in the water in california? if someone complained about me smoking a cigar on my pourch i would put it out in their eye.


Amen Bro!!!:tu

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

rottenzombie said:


> I am getting very tired of the anti-smoking Fools trying to regulate peoples lives...:sb:c:cI thought this was a free country:u:u:u:u:u


"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end, for they do so with the approval of their own conscience." - C. S. Lewis


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm goin to Foxwoods next week for the WPT event, and now I'm gonna smoke twice as much just for spite.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

So the 29th is Off? :hn


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> So the 29th is Off? :hn


I'm fairly certain the ban is NOT in place, so the HERF should still be on for the 29th.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like the ban is dead in the water. Casino HERFs 4EVA!!!

http://www.courant.com/news/politics/hc-legbox0508.artmay08,0,7564435.story


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Looks like the ban is dead in the water. Casino HERFs 4EVA!!!
> 
> http://www.courant.com/news/politics/hc-legbox0508.artmay08,0,7564435.story


Unfortunately though it was mentioned on the news last night that the casinos are still open to discussing the ban with the state on their own terms. The big reason the bill was stopped was because some of our legislatures did realize that the tribal nations are sovereign nations unto themselves and the ramifications from trying to force our laws in there could turn dissasterous.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

stig said:


> Unfortunately though it was mentioned on the news last night that the casinos are still open to discussing the ban with the state on their own terms. The big reason the bill was stopped was because some of our legislatures did realize that the tribal nations are sovereign nations unto themselves and the ramifications from trying to force our laws in there could turn dissasterous.


Unfortunately, what the tribes do with their sovereign land is completely beyond our control. This bill was a no-go one way or another, as Rell had already said she would veto if it did pass.


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

The smokes not even bad in either casino, its barley noticible... That sucks!!

I loveeeeeee Mohegan!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Unfortunately, what the tribes do with their sovereign land is completely beyond our control. This bill was a no-go one way or another, as Rell had already said she would veto if it did pass.


I would love to have seen what would have happened if it passed.

*State of CT* - "You have to ban smoking in your casino"

*Tribal Nation* - "NO we don't, and we also don't have to give you revenue from our slot machines"

*State of CT* - "Please feel free to keep smoking for as long as you like"


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

It warms my heart to know the Government is so concerned about my health should I choose to tip-toe into a tribal casino. Wish they had had the same attitude when they shipped me off to Vietnam some 40+ years ago.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm being told i can't smoke in the casino's here in A.C. any more now? wtf?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Malik23 said:


> Unfortunately, what the tribes do with their sovereign land is completely beyond our control. This bill was a no-go one way or another, as Rell had already said she would veto if it did pass.


Yeah! Can you say Casino Herf! :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Yeah! Can you say Casino Herf! :ss


Hey, start up a thread. Probably going to be early June before one can get enough people committed though. This weekend is too soon, next weekend is Memorial Day, weekend after that maybe?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh no, not another casino HERF.


----------

